# home camera recommendation request



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am looking for suggestion for a home camera system that does NOT require a smart phone, or any of those home talk to systems like alexa or google assistant. I don't own any of those devices. 
I need to be able to operate/setup it with my PC.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Me too, try Costco and one of their complete systems for a start.

I have been looking as well. I will not have spies in my home Nest, Google or Alexa.
I do use google to search with but i do not leave my router on when I am done.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

There's lots of standalone camera & DVR setups. Most can be set up to be accessed remotely, but can easily be kept isolated by not connecting them to the Wifi or router.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you OK with it using the Internet, or do you require a standalone system?


----------



## tung256 (Nov 1, 2013)

here's a nice Reolink with AI to detect person and vehicle 



pretty easy to set up as seen there. hooks up to your TV to view. or add internet to it to view remotely on phone. no monthly fees whatsoever.


----------



## JoseBanks (12 mo ago)

Well, if you're trying to set up an independent camera system, I'd recommend wireless Vivint security cameras. The last time I checked, these guys provided a wide range of options, and you won't need a smartphone to set it up. If you want to keep your home even safer, you should look into getting a doorbell camera (Vivint has those as well). Their doorbell cameras boast 1080p HDR recording resolution and even infrared night vision. Besides, they have customizable surveillance zones with 180°x180° field of view.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a Swan POE camera system with its own hard drive. No additional storage fee, but viewable from a phone if needed.


----------

